# Classification of Internal Combustion Engines



## عمر محمد3 (22 ديسمبر 2007)

اولا:
هذا عرض تقديمى عن تصنيف المحركات والذى يتناول التصنيف على حسب 12اساس كمايلى:
1- Application
2. Basic Engine Design
3. Operating Cycle
4. Working Cycle
5. Valve/Port Design and Location
6. Fuel
7. Mixture Preparation
8. Ignition
9. Stratification of Charge
10. Combustion Chamber Design
11. Method of Load Control
12. Cooling
رابط التحميل:

www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CDwQFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fweb.iitd.ac.in%2F~jpsm%2FICE-ME345-ME411N%2FCLASSIFICATION%2520OF%2520INTERNAL%2520COMBUSTION%2520ENGINES.ppt&ei=xsaVTrTyEq3a4QTOj535Bw&usg=AFQjCNGi0ouBbWXKVVF_yo7m9XZzmFakPw&sig2=tZ8B6waOqnWuTWK2rDgkWg


http://www.cs.wright.edu/~mawasha/Chapter 1 Class Notes.pdf

ارجو من الله ان اكون قد وفقت فى هذه المشاركه واسال الله جل وعلا لى ولكم الثبات والسداد


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 ديسمبر 2007)

موفق دائما بأذنه تعالى على مشاركاتك الرائعة .

جزاك الله خير جزاء .

وبوركت .

البغدادي:56:


----------



## silisee_mech (22 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله بيك اخي العزيز


----------



## essam (25 ديسمبر 2007)

Thanks For This


----------



## essam (25 ديسمبر 2007)

Thanks For This


----------



## عاطف عياد (26 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا للاخ الفاضل على المعلومات الجميلة واتمى المزيد منها وعن عالم السيارات
شكرا لك 
عاطف عياد


----------



## سما أحمد (26 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووررررررررر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قلب الأحبة (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*ممتاز*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله كل خير عمر محمد3 

العمل رائع جدا 

وجعل الله لك الدنيا معبرا لآخرتك

و جعلك قرة عين لوالديك 


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
​


----------



## عمر محمد3 (27 ديسمبر 2007)

قلب الأحبة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير عمر محمد3
> 
> ...


ربنا يخليك يا هندسه ويحفظك يا رب على كلامك الجميل ده


----------



## plastic eng (28 ديسمبر 2007)

شكـــــــــــــرا اخي على الاضافه القيمه


----------



## مهندس احمد غازى (14 مارس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد992 (15 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي والف شكر لك


----------



## مممح (16 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## casper_13_96 (19 مارس 2008)

شكرا للاخ الفاضل على المعلومات الجميلة واتمى المزيد منها وعن عالم السيارات
بارك الله فيك اخي والف شكر لك


----------



## عساف32 (20 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووور اخوي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سمير احمد (26 مارس 2008)

وفقك الله وجعل اعمالك الصالحة فى ميزان حسناتك موضوع جميل


----------



## yousif950 (27 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي والف شكر لك


----------



## turnur1 (27 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (27 مارس 2008)

Thaaaaaaaanks


----------



## العقاب الهرم (27 مارس 2008)

Thaaaaaaaanks


----------



## ahmed morshidy (29 مارس 2008)

اشكرك اخى الفاضل.... ملف الباور بوينت ممتاز :14:


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (16 أغسطس 2009)

invalid thankssssssssss


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
................................


----------

